# How many Flashcarts do you own?



## Sephi (May 4, 2008)

well, I have 2.

R4DS and DSTT

planning on getting a few more eventually, even though I don't need them.


----------



## priv8dan (May 4, 2008)

R4, DS Firecard, AK2, Edge DS and Supercard DS One.  sold EZ-FlashV


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 4, 2008)

4 (3 CycloDS Evo, 1 R4)


----------



## trikon000 (May 4, 2008)

27 since last count,  mostly doubles due to heavy abuse that goes all the way back to N64 back up hardware (with zip disks, wth are those again). 

8 or so that are dead in the handheld, due to dead batteries or got dropped enough times to break chips from the pcb.

I'll add pics of whats still works later.


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 4, 2008)

I have 3.  One is for my GBA...not sure what kind is it though.  Then I have a G6 Lite and G6 Real for my DS Lite.


----------



## The Teej (May 4, 2008)

Just the one, SuperCard DS ONE!


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 4, 2008)

1, because the DS can't load two, so why would I need more than one?

And as you have no reason to keep anything that isn't the best, why have a second best lying around.

I'd simply sell anything that was no longer the better one.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 4, 2008)

I have 000 and I plan on adding a brand new Cyclo + 2 gig Micro SD to my collection just as soon as I get some more money


----------



## moozxy (May 4, 2008)

1 is probably the most I'll ever have.


----------



## Urza (May 4, 2008)

11 if I count correctly, not counting duplicates.

EDIT: 12

EDIT: 13


----------



## arctic_flame (May 4, 2008)

8 or so. The NeoFlash one doesn't really count.

This is also the 8th or so topic with this exact title...


----------



## Salamantis (May 4, 2008)

CycloDS and M3DS Real. The latter is for my sister, as I keep the best one


----------



## Sephi (May 5, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> 8 or so. The NeoFlash one doesn't really count.
> 
> This is also the 8th or so topic with this exact title...



well it's the only one on this page


----------



## mthrnite (May 5, 2008)

1. Bung Dr Gameboy (or something like that)
2 EZFA
3 G6 Lite
4 G6 Real

all still work


----------



## Deadmon (May 5, 2008)

1. Supercard MiniSD
2. M3 Perfect
3. m3 Simply x 3
Had a DSTT and a Supercard CF..sold them though.


----------



## Seven (May 5, 2008)

1. R4DS
2. Cyclo DS Evo


----------



## Fat D (May 9, 2008)

CDSE and EZ31. Sold my R4 for a Cyclo.


----------



## Minox (May 9, 2008)

1.Scds1
2.EZ Flash IV Lite Deluxe
3.Acekard 2


----------



## lewjay (May 11, 2008)

Just 1, m3 minisd.  It's getting flakey so looking for a slot1 solution now.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2008)

I have an R4. May not be the best card in the market, but it suites my needs. I don't think I'll need anything else for a while.


----------



## Baghenamoth (May 11, 2008)

*1 SLOT 1 for nds:
1 R4Ds

*2 SLOT 2 for gba micro:
1 Supercard Mini SD
1 EFA256


----------



## striderx (May 11, 2008)

Slot 1

4 - R4DS (1 old style with spring, 3 new style without spring)
1 - EZFlash V

Slot 2
3 - EZFlash 3-in-1 (2 DS lite, 1 DS Phat)
1 - M3 Lite

striderx


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2008)

I have 18.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 12, 2008)

Just SCDS1 SDHC.

I'm good with it. Until it breaks, I don't have any plans on getting a new one.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 12, 2008)

I have no idea ... something between a dozen and twenty ...


----------



## King Zargo (May 12, 2008)

None, mine is in the sewer


----------



## blueskies (May 12, 2008)

old bung 16M -gameboy (sold)
flash advance 64M -gb/gba
flash2advance 128M -gba
supercardSD -gba
m3 simply -ds

so 5.


----------



## Twiffles (May 12, 2008)

-2, they owe me. 


Not really, I have 1.


----------



## JPH (May 12, 2008)

I've got a total of five flashcarts!


----------



## layzieyez (May 12, 2008)

1. M3 Perfect SD
2. M3 Lite Mini-SD
3. CycloDS micro-SD
4. 2 R4
5. 2 M3 Real
6. 2 Edge
7. 2 Acekard 2
8. EZV 3-in-1

I have extras because I always end up hooking my friends up with one if they're interested.  I sell it to them for how much I paid.  Also, some teams come out with updates faster for problem games or same problems don't affect different carts.  I also have a bunch of micro-SD cards so each cart that I'm using has different games (right now I'm using 1 Edge= 8GB and 1 M3 Real= 4GB.  Also, my wife has a DS also.  And, as I said before, whenever my daughter's old enough, I'll get her one for herself, too.


----------



## Dylan (May 13, 2008)

i really dont see the need for more than one as long as you bought a good one in the first place.


----------



## wilddenim (May 13, 2008)

2 - CycloDS and a dead Firecard.


----------



## greyhound (May 13, 2008)

Supercard Lite
R4
Acekard RPG


----------



## lewjay (May 13, 2008)

lewjay said:
			
		

> Just 1, m3 minisd.  It's getting flakey so looking for a slot1 solution now.


Still 1, but just ordered an Acekard 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep you guys updated haha...


----------



## layzieyez (May 15, 2008)

Just make sure you reformat your card and use the Bliss OS.  Urza was/is right.  AK2=gold.


----------



## sepinho (May 15, 2008)

Check out my sig for the ones I currently own. Then add an Acekard 2 that I've ordered at DX literally minutes ago.

But I plan to sell the R4DS and the DSTT.


----------



## Anglophile (May 15, 2008)

Oops, I voted for 3, but I really have 4.

1st) 2GB DSLinker card...great, but no cheat support. Bad homebrew support.

2nd) R4...turned out to be a counterfeit, but hey it worked!

3rd) Supercard SD...for GBA, I soon switched to EZ 3-in-1.

4th) Acekard 2...THE BEST. I'm using it alongside EZ card, and I love it.

I should have gotten the Acekard 2 first, but it was fun to experiment!


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (May 15, 2008)

Does being forced to order one for your friend count?

He saw mine and said ORDER ME ONE NOW!


----------



## ynot914 (May 15, 2008)

I don't have one yet, but I am planning out getting one very soon!


----------



## Narin (May 15, 2008)

I only have one at the moment but I plan to get some more soon.


----------



## Jax (May 15, 2008)

I only have one now, but I used to own a SuperCard SD.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 16, 2008)

I have 2. An R4 and a CycloDS Evolution. I plan to get at least 1 more before summer ends.


----------



## Harumy (May 17, 2008)

CycloDS Evo


----------



## Shinji (May 17, 2008)

Original EFA-Linker 512 for my GBM and R4 for my DSL.  I DID have an M3L Perfect but i think i bricked it, gonna try the battery swap to see if I can save it


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

I have 3, a N5 (my original cart that i no longer use cause its a POS), my girls acekard 2 and my ezflash V


----------



## fristi (May 19, 2008)

2

ds fire link
m3 ds real


----------



## WildWon (May 19, 2008)

I currently have 2 DS's (well... one is the wife's, but i hooked her up with everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), a release day phat (mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and a black Lite (she got it for x-mas last year).

In mine, i have a CycloDS Evo with a phat 3-in-1.
She has a SC-DS1 (which i was using before my Cyclo lol) and a lite 3-in-1.

I got my cyclo about a week or 2 ago, and passed the DS-1 on to her, and she was STOKED (she's hooked on Pokemon right now *shudder*) but she just called, needs picked up tonight after work (her ride was sick today), but requested i bring both DS's because she has about 15-20 min free before her meeting tonight, and she wants to get some Mario Kart DS goin on before she's busy again.

She rocks.


----------



## Apex (May 19, 2008)

A G6lite, although I'm hoping that the acekard2 quiz will update me a little on that. Mines getting to the point where I have to blow on it or the DS to recognize it, and the 512mb storage capacity has made me delete games to make room frequently.

I can see using both cooperatively anyways, Acekard for DS games, and the G6lite for homebrew emulators. 

*Crosses Fingers and hopes to win.*


----------



## B-Blue (May 19, 2008)

2, Supercard sd and R4


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 19, 2008)

6 Total:

-3 Cyclo DS
-1 R4
-2 DSLink


----------



## muckers (May 19, 2008)

Just two!

I've got a Flash2Advance (256mbit) for my GBA, which I got about three or so years ago, and a G6 Lite for my DS about a year ago.


----------



## WildWon (May 19, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> 6 Total:
> 
> -3 Cyclo DS
> -1 R4
> -2 DSLink



Out of curiosity, why multiples of the same cart?  I can understand two of one kind, due to the cart dying or something like that, and also i can understand having 10 different carts (being a gadget junkie, i wouldn't mind having 6 or 7 different ones to know whats good and bad about therm... hell i have a cyclo and a ds-1, and i'd like to get an acekard rpg to add into the mix), but why 3 cyclos? (i'm not trying to be a dick by asking, i'm just full on curious heh)


----------



## Rayder (May 19, 2008)

I have two.  An R4DS and an SCminiSD.

Thinking about upgrading the SCminiSD to an M3 Perfect though.  Those slowdowns with the SC suck.


----------



## sboi (May 31, 2008)

Slot 1: 2 X cyclods(black), 2 X r4(black), 1 X dstt, 1 X edge.
Slot 2: 1 X ez flash(black)


----------



## lewjay (May 31, 2008)

lewjay said:
			
		

> lewjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got Acekard 2 for slot1 and Ewin Expansion pak for slot 2.  M3 minisd new permanent home is my GB micro.


----------



## maz- (May 31, 2008)

1 - M3 DS Simply


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 7, 2008)

R4 - 1
M3 Lite - 1


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

I have one. I already voted 0 in the past, probably, but now I have 1


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 19, 2008)

R4DS.

I'd like to switch to something that can connect to the Wii, though. (Namely, My Pogeymans Ranch.)


----------



## shadyboy (Jun 19, 2008)

R4DS here 2... but am to get a cyclo ds whene I saved up the money


----------



## papyrus (Jun 19, 2008)

2 slot 1 flashcarts

Edge - for me
R4DS - for my sister


----------



## neoscum (Aug 21, 2008)

1 - Edge


----------



## samuraibunny (Aug 23, 2008)

1 R4.

Still wondering if the team is ever going to update the firmware in Sept. If not, switching to a Cyclo.

EDIT: Actually, I'll probably switch anyways for ingame guides.


----------



## Mazor (Aug 23, 2008)

One R4.
Two Acekard2s.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

Oy there's another poll in Flashing HW and SW? XD Anyways I may have two, had a total of four by now, but I plan on getting a CycloDS too so that will make five.

R4, AK2, SCDS-1, iTouchDS


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 22, 2008)

R4 owner here

only got 1 flashcart


----------



## Eon-Rider (Nov 22, 2008)

I have two; a SCDS1 and a CycloDS.


----------



## Raika (Nov 22, 2008)

I have:
R4 x1
SuperCardDSOne x1
and that is all, although i wanna get the CycloDS...


----------



## science (Nov 22, 2008)

I have 4. 

Acekard RPG
SCDS One (still waiting for the guy to send it)
nPlayer (haven't used it yet, its waiting for me at home, gonna review if for here)
Supercard Mini SD

I used to have an EZ V, and I have an EZ 3 in 1


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 22, 2008)

i don't see why I need many flashcarts for


----------



## Banger (Nov 22, 2008)

Currently 1 soon to be 4.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 22, 2008)

1 to 4
wow big leap


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Nov 22, 2008)

Let's see--if we're counting both DS and GBA flash carts: an R4, a DSTT I only got because it was free, a Supercard SD that lost its purpose the second I got the R4 and is now a standby GBA flashcart, an eLink I'm going to burn as soon as I can buy an EZFlash 4 because it won't play two games I really really wanted to play on it, a GBA Movie Player CF which was a waste of money, and if I wouldn't have been a complete moron and let my cousin use it before I knew she was moving to another city never to return I'd still have my beloved EZFlash 3 (damn I miss that thing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) so my total is technically 6 (if we're counting both DS and GBA).


----------



## Monster On Strin (Nov 22, 2008)

1 m3 real
cause you only need one


----------



## MistahJelly (Nov 22, 2008)

1. Acekard 2 (SLOT-1)
2. M3 mini SD (SLOT-2)


----------



## mrSmiles (Nov 22, 2008)

I own two flash carts, thinking about getting a third (Supercard DS One)
I'm currently using my Acekard more then the CycloDS, mostly because of AKAIO
1. CycloDS (White)
2. Acekard2.1


----------



## Snooby (Nov 22, 2008)

0, but soon to be one once my supercard ds one arrives!


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a CycloDS, that I bought after selling my R4 to a friend, and I just ordered an EZFLASH gba expansion pack. I ditched the r4 after the updates stopped, and CycloDS had Wii connectivity. I am more than pleased with it.


----------



## Annaaaaa (Nov 22, 2008)

i own 3 DSTT M3REal and R4
i prefer the M3


----------



## Joey R. (Nov 22, 2008)

I own three: A SuperCard miniSD, an M3 Simply and a CycloDS Evolution. I use the CycloDS, my sister has the R4 in her DS.


----------



## OneMichael (Dec 3, 2008)

CycloDS Evolution!


----------



## War (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't see any reason to have more than one, unless you have an R4 or some other dead card.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2008)

Have had about 10, but sold them all, except the CycloDS Evolution and the EZ IV


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a R4DS, hopefully getting a CycloDS have at you! WHAT IS A MAN!?!


----------



## mad567 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have A Cyclo ds Ev.,a half broken R4 and a 3 in 1 Ez flash expansion pack!!!!!!!!


----------



## rashef (Dec 3, 2008)

Just one, my good ol' M3 Perfect SD (slot-2) ... and a passme to boot ;p


----------



## lunacy123456 (Dec 4, 2008)

2 R4DS
1 Egde
1 DSTT
1 Acekard2


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Dec 4, 2008)

I only have one.

I don't see any reason buying another one if it's still working perfectly.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 4, 2008)

I only have a Cyclo, never found the need for another flash cart or a replacement one.


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2008)

3, will be giving away 2 of them soon though, all 3 cyclodS


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 24, 2008)

Muahaha.  I have an EZ Flash V and an EZ Flash V +  and an EZ Flash 3 in 1.  I intend on getting the EZ Flash Vi if I ever get a DSi (Probably will)


----------

